# Planning Permission Required for CCTV cameras on semi-d house?



## mrso'brien (24 Mar 2011)

Admin - I've actually posted this on I.T., Cameras and MP3 players forum but if it is the wrong place, which I now think it might be, please delete.


I was wondering if anyone has any idea whether or not you need planning permission to put up 2 CCTV cameras on a semi-d house. One camera would go at the front of the house and the other camera at the back.

According to a KildareCoCo planning blog, it says planning is required, but then I read other websites and it says it is not required. There is conflicting info out there.

Does anyone know the facts of whether or not it is required?


*Edited to add: I have contacted the Local Authority Planning Office and they have told me to email in a picture of the house and a location map of same. They will then advise me on whether we need PP or not. I will keep you posted but I would be grateful if anyone has any input into the matter in the meantime. I have bought the CCTV system and would like to install it asap and would be conscious that it could take a long time for the Local Authority to get back to me on this. Thanks*

Thanks.


----------



## onq (25 Mar 2011)

You have already followed the advice I was going to give.

Each local authority may interpret the exempted development schedule in S.I. 600 as amended and Section 4(1)(h) of the PDA 2000 as amended in its own way.

Please keep us posted. 

[broken link removed]

    All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied                 upon    as a defence or support - in and of itself -   should     legal       action     be    taken.
    Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise         in            Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports    on   the        matters    at     han.


----------

